# How many times can you bench press your own BW?



## Doublebase (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a competition coming up at a local YMCA near me.  It's for how many times you can bench your bodyweight and a 1RM deadlift comp.  So I am just curious to see what you guys can do.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2011)

16-17 last time i checked (85kg / 187lbs).


----------



## alan84 (Feb 1, 2011)

12 times, 211 lbs


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 1, 2011)

I would like to shoot for 20 times.  There will probably be a lot of short 140lb wrestlers there that can get like 40 reps.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 1, 2011)

215, so at least 15.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't on free weights yet, just getting back into hard lifting, but on the machines, I can do 8 ~ 10 125lbs


----------



## shortstop (Feb 1, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I can't on free weights yet, just getting back into hard lifting, but on the machines, I can do 8 ~ 10 125lbs


  damn girl, checked out the pics. boing.


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 1, 2011)

I currently weigh about 275 lb.  The best that I have done so far is 10 times.  And that is on my 4th or 5th set of five when I bench.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 1, 2011)

215-25 or 30 depending on the day.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

225,  All fucking day !


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)

Never done my BW, but I've tested myself using the NFL (or nephilim, which is where they got NFL) weight which is 225, 26X.


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> 225, All fucking day !


 

Do you just bounce the bar off of your titties? does that help you with momentum? Answer me you Opie looking, canine rapist!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 1, 2011)

you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Mr. Fantastico again.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 1, 2011)

last summer is repped 225x21 for a board contest while dieted down to 175....so i'd say 30-40 for my current bodyweight of 185-190....all that depends on my shoulder though


----------



## SCOTTATRON (Feb 1, 2011)

I weigh 205 and got 225 up 24 reps, so possibly 30+


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a bunch of heavy lifters here.  HOT!


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

Ive always incorporated calisthenics into my routines. Always. Some days are strictly body weight calisthenics for me. I start with a set of 100 push ups, then slowly decrease my sets by -10 reps.

When i hit chins, 30-40 reps close grip, then i drop it by -5 reps each set. When the pump is unbearable and i can no longer perform sets with form, im done.

This seems to have helped my endurance and strength while training for hypertrophy with free weights and machines.

Now as far as bodyweight benching, when you feel failure is imminent, pause during the lockout. This will allow the lactic acid to dissipate. It helps to have strong joints/elbows obviously.


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm guessing 10-20.  I've been doing a lot of 5x5, so my endurance is probably not as great as it could be.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 1, 2011)

212lbs, about 10-15


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't flat bench anymore due to injuries. Last summer I free weight inclined my body weight 8x, no big deal but for an old lazy man it aint so bad.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm 260 now and did 315 for 15 a few weeks ago... So who knows???


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 1, 2011)

I can bench my bodyweight(200) at least 40+ times.. I go straight from 135 to 225, so i cant exactly be sure..but i can do 30 reps of 225 so im sure i could do 40+ of my bdyweight


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Do you just bounce the bar off of your titties? does that help you with momentum? Answer me you Opie looking, canine rapist!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Last time I benched it was 200 around 8x. I have not benched in awhile though due to inuries.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2011)

I would love to see a vid of these guys who say 40+.  But that will never happen.  If I remember correctly the record for 225lbs was 44 times or so in the NFL.  Some 300lb + Offensive lineman. That is just the NFL not the world.  Still a good crop of strongmen.


----------



## btex34n88 (Feb 2, 2011)

43 x's @ 185. I did a competition in the military similar to the NFL combine where you rep 225 as many times as you can, i pumped out 29 reps @ 182lbs. Bench has always been my strong point...now squats and deadlifts...eeh not so much


----------



## alan84 (Feb 2, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I would love to see a vid of these guys who say 40+.  But that will never happen.  If I remember correctly the record for 225lbs was 44 times or so in the NFL.  Some 300lb + Offensive lineman. That is just the NFL not the world.  Still a good crop of strongmen.



Same here bro


----------



## vader (Feb 2, 2011)

175 , 20 easy


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 2, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I would love to see a vid of these guys who say 40+.  But that will never happen.  If I remember correctly the record for 225lbs was 44 times or so in the NFL.  Some 300lb + Offensive lineman. That is just the NFL not the world.  Still a good crop of strongmen.





really? its not that hard... and 225X44 for a record in the NFL. you must have red some incorrect information cuz thats just pathetic


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> really? its not that hard... and 225X44 for a record in the NFL. you must have red some incorrect information cuz thats just pathetic


 
I think you're just full of chit.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 2, 2011)

213lbs; I'm assuming 20x's.  I can hit 225 for 15, so....


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I think you're just full of chit.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I think you're just full of chit.



i tihnk ur just jealous cuz u fall under the 1-2 rep of own bodyweight range


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 2, 2011)

You got a youtube link in your sig cant you just post a video of it?


----------



## bonobo (Feb 2, 2011)

185 X 23.

And for my 1RM, I just hit 300 lbs last Saturday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> really? its not that hard... and 225X44 for a record in the NFL. you must have red some incorrect information cuz thats just pathetic


Yeah, let's see a video. So what is your max? The combine stats are listed below. So according to you, all of these guys are pathetic 

INDIANAPOLIS – When the big fellas hit the bench, it’s one of the best shows of the combine. And Arkansas OL *Mitch Petrus* put on the biggest show Friday, tying a 225 combine record (since 2000) with 45 repetitions.
Petrus put up the most by an offensive linemen and tied the overall combine record (both since 2000) with his performance, which was on par with Ohio State DE *Mike Kudla* (2006) and UTEP DT *Leif Larsen* (2000).
The rest of the top five included Oklahoma State’s *Russell Okung* (38), Notre Dame’s *Eric Olsen* (35), UNLV’s *Joe Hawley* (35) and Maryland’s *Bruce Campbell* (34). In all, nine linemen put up more than 30 repetitions, and four others topped out at 29.
Three players didn’t participate in the bench press because of injuries: Florida’s *Maurkice Pouncy*, Alabama’s *Mike Johnson* and Ole Miss’ *John Jerry*.


Most bench-press reps at NFL Scouting Combine (since 2000):

45: *Mitch Petrus*, G, Arkansas (2010)
45: *Mike Kudla*, DE, Ohio State (2006)
45: *Leif Larsen*, DT, UTEP (2000)
44: *Brodrick Bunkley*, DT, Florida State (2006)
43: *Scott Young*, G, BYU (2005)
42: *Tank Tyler*, DT, North Carolina State (2007)
42: *Isaac Sopoaga*, DT, Hawaii (2004)
Most bench-press reps by offensive lineman at NFL Scouting Combine (since 2000):

45: *Mitch Petrus*, G, Arkansas (2010)
43: *Scott Young*, G, BYU (2005)
40: *Justin Blalock*, G, Texas (2007)
40: *Manuel Ramirez*, G, Texas Tech (2007)
39: *Louis Vasquez*, G, Texas Tech (2009)
38: *Tony Pashos*, OT, Illinois (2003)
37: *Jake Long*, OT, Michigan (2008)
37: *Wayne Hunter*, OT, Hawaii (2003)
37: *Roberto Garza*, C, Texas A&M-Kingsville (2001)
37: *Victor Leyva*, G, Arizona State (2001)


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 3, 2011)

1-5, I am extremely weak with pressing, have horrible leverages for it, and generally do not work hard to improve it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i tihnk ur just jealous cuz u fall under the 1-2 rep of own bodyweight range


 


Shit I can get 10+



And Mitch Petrus. Holding it down for the Razorbacks! Whoop Whoop


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, let's see a video. So what is your max? The combine stats are listed below. So according to you, all of these guys are pathetic
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS ??? When the big fellas hit the bench, it???s one of the best shows of the combine. And Arkansas OL *Mitch Petrus* put on the biggest show Friday, tying a 225 combine record (since 2000) with 45 repetitions.
> Petrus put up the most by an offensive linemen and tied the overall combine record (both since 2000) with his performance, which was on par with Ohio State DE *Mike Kudla* (2006) and UTEP DT *Leif Larsen* (2000).
> ...





Im not saying they are bad, they are bad for professional football players.. strength is a big part and the linemen should be putting around 75.. im 19 and i no i can around 30 of 225..i knew if i was 25+ YEARS OLD like all these records above id easily be pushing 225 50+.

And yes I shuld post a youtube video of how many times i can do my bodyweight..the only thing is i workout alone, and the only time i have  a camera is if i workout with my friend who has an iphone who deosnt even go to the same gym lol  By ill try n get one up asap


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

First it was 40+

Now it's 30. And he can't prop a camera up somewhere to record himself.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> really? its not that hard... and 225X44 for a record in the NFL. you must have red some incorrect information cuz thats just pathetic



Larry Allen's Bench Press

He can only bench 700lbs.  Yeah and 225 x 44 is pathetic.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 3, 2011)

245 x 10 on my 4th set last week...
so I'd guess 15 - 20 reps when fresh.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 3, 2011)

145lbs 8-10 reps but could squat it 20 times easy


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Im not saying they are bad, they are bad for professional football players.. strength is a big part and the linemen should be putting around 75.. im 19 and i no i can around 30 of 225..i knew if i was 25+ YEARS OLD like all these records above id easily be pushing 225 50+.
> 
> And yes I shuld post a youtube video of how many times i can do my bodyweight..the only thing is i workout alone, and the only time i have  a camera is if i workout with my friend who has an iphone who deosnt even go to the same gym lol  By ill try n get one up asap



Pushing weight for that many reps is more about endurance then peak strength.  Power lifters who do 800lbs 1 RM's probably couldn't hit those high reps because their bodies energy systems aren't primed for volume.  

Andy Bolton who can dead lift over 1,000lbs can only hit 405 like 27x's and that's because his body is good at moving massive weight once, he lacks the muscle endurance for voluminous repping.

The 225 bench press for volume is more so a handed down tradition of measuring strength, but its far from anything scientific.  At this age of kinesiology, that 225 combine measurement ought to be changed.  The high jump and 40 time makes sense, T-tests makes sense, cleans make sense, but how many times you can press 225 is an arbitrary tradition.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Im not saying they are bad, they are bad for professional football players.. strength is a big part and the linemen should be putting around 75.. im 19 and i no i can around 30 of 225..i knew if i was 25+ YEARS OLD like all these records above id easily be pushing 225 50+.
> 
> And yes I shuld post a youtube video of how many times i can do my bodyweight..the only thing is i workout alone, and the only time i have  a camera is if i workout with my friend who has an iphone who deosnt even go to the same gym lol  By ill try n get one up asap



We would all appreciate it if you posted some videos of you repping 225lbs for 30+ reps.  That would be a good feat for someone 19 years old.  Until then STFU!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

Im 13 and have only been training for a year and i can press 225 for 100 reps is that good lol


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 3, 2011)

w- 168lb if had to guess i would say between 25-30 but I'll know for sure Monday


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 3, 2011)

i can do it 100+ times, yeah baby


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> First it was 40+
> 
> Now it's 30. And he can't prop a camera up somewhere to record himself.




40+ of bodybweight..30 of 225..cmon bro. read b4 u post..makes u look dumb


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 3, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Larry Allen's Bench Press
> 
> He can only bench 700lbs.  Yeah and 225 x 44 is pathetic.



hahah for some fat fuck who is over 300 pounds!!! NOT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahah for some fat fuck who is over 300 pounds!!! NOT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!



Proving over and over again, that you are dumb shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the general rule of this thread should be "vid or it didn't happen".

*In a shocking abuse of power, anybody who boasts from this point forward without a posting video will be suspended.*

It's more entertaining if people post videos, or it will at least put a stop to these boring pissing contests.

Go!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think the general rule of this thread should be "vid or it didn't happen".
> 
> *In a shocking abuse of power, anybody who boasts from this point forward without a posting video will be suspended.*
> 
> ...



Gaz -- the anti-broski vigilante, ridding the world of moronic weight lifting bullshit one GOD DAMN preacher curl at a time.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think the general rule of this thread should be "vid or it didn't happen".
> 
> *In a shocking abuse of power, anybody who boasts from this point forward without a posting video will be suspended.*
> 
> ...



So are you saying there is a difference between e-lifts and actual iron?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think the general rule of this thread should be "vid or it didn't happen".
> 
> *In a shocking abuse of power, anybody who boasts from this point forward without a posting video will be suspended.*
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think the general rule of this thread should be "vid or it didn't happen".
> 
> *In a shocking abuse of power, anybody who boasts from this point forward without a posting video will be suspended.*
> 
> ...



Except for the people that actually aren't lying.  i.e the people who voted 10 - 20.  and Prince


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 3, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Except for the people that actually aren't lying.  i.e the people who voted 10 - 20.  and Prince




bro dont get mad u cant do ur bodyweight more than 20 times.....its ok bro.

shhhhhhhhh...its over


----------



## bonobo (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually, I am kind of curious as to the relationship between 1RM, body weight reps, and various other amounts.

I hit 300 lbs last Saturday, and might have been able to get 310.  This was one lift.

I can lift 245 x 12.

I can do 225 X 15.

I can do my bodyweight of 185 X 23.  But I can also do 155 X 23.  Same number of reps when I tried it. 

It seems strange to me that a drop of 20 pounds (245 to 225) gives me only 3 more reps when a drop of 40 (225 to 185) gave me 8 more reps. Or that a 30 pound drop (from 185 to 155) did not increase my reps.  I know my state of mind was a factor, but I would have guessed I could put up 30 reps at 155.

As an added conundrum, I went back to dumbbells yesterday for the first time since September, and I couldn't finish my normal 10 sets of 85 lb X 10 with 60 seconds between sets.  Heck I couldn't finish 8 full sets of 10.  But I am much stronger now than I was in September.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2011)

bonobo said:


> Actually, I am kind of curious as to the relationship between 1RM, body weight reps, and various other amounts.
> 
> I hit 300 lbs last Saturday, and might have been able to get 310.  This was one lift.
> 
> ...



The simple explanation is that it's not a linear relationship. There is a lot more going on than most people realize in terms of energy systems. Doing a 1rm or a 3rm is going to utilize a totally energy system than doing 10 or 12, and doing 20-25 is going to fatigue you through different mechanisms again.

The complicated explanation is more...well, complicated.

The low reps (1-3) probably mainly uses the ATP/Phospho-Creatine system, and doesn't really use a lot of substrate like glucose because it doesn't need to and barely has the time to. If you always train low reps, this system will be trained to be more efficient.

10-12 reps will likely mainly use glycolysis, and because it's anaerobic it'll produce a shedload of H+ ions pretty quickly, but in this rep range you're probably going to stop just as they reach painful enough concentrations and have time to buffer them between sets.

In the super high rep ranges like 20-40, its still glycolysis for the most part, but maybe it shifts a little towards aerobic metabolism near the end. The main problem is those H+ ions, which aren't a linear relationship either. As more H+ is formed from ATP hydrolysis, more and more muscle tissue is going to get denatured because of the drop in pH, so the remaining muscle is going to work harder, creating more H+ and so on and so on. The weight your muscles are able to lift and the point at which they can't lift ANYTHING anymore don't necessarily have to match up.

Basically, if you never train at one of those specific rep ranges, you aren't prepared for it at physiological level. The more you train at those rep ranges, the more efficient you'll be due to higher expression of the required enzymes or better substrate storage.

If a sprinter can run 100m in 10 seconds it doesn't mean he can run 800m in 1:40 or the 1500m in 2:30. The 800m is technically possible but unlikely, and the 1500m is just not a possible time. The reason for this is the same - they are totally different in terms of training, energy systems, and physiology.

People would never assume the same sort of illogical shit about other sports as they do about weight training.

So yeah. This turned into a bit of an essay.


----------



## fitnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Im very light at the mo at about 16s so prob around 20-25reps.


----------



## bonobo (Feb 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The simple explanation is that it's not a linear relationship. There is a lot more going on than most people realize in terms of energy systems. Doing a 1rm or a 3rm is going to utilize a totally energy system than doing 10 or 12, and doing 20-25 is going to fatigue you through different mechanisms again.
> 
> The complicated explanation is more...well, complicated.
> 
> ...



Nice post until you hit the condescending bit at the end.  Of course no one expects weightlifting to be linear. Somewhat trigometric (taking the limits of the body and the law of diminishing returns, for example) , possibly, but not linear.  And I, for one, was not assuming "illogical shit" about it.  

I was asking about relationships between various weightlifting patterns.  And yes, I would assume that my 185 and 155 lb lifts would at least be different.  Why they weren't is what sparked my curiosity.


----------



## bonobo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I decided yesterday to do an own-weight (185) set of 4.  I am in better bench shape than when I had tried it before, but I still was stuck on 23 for the first try.  Then I dropped to 14, then 12, then 11.  I guess my endurance strength  is not that great given the huge drop between the first and second sets.

I was also hoping to up the 23 I did before when I just started working on my bench, but no deal.


----------



## Ogedi (Feb 5, 2011)

Never tried. I guess between 10-20 idk. I can do 100 single arm bw bench press on a pea sized bosu ball  can u do that stfu


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 5, 2011)

bonobo said:


> Just out of curiosity, I decided yesterday to do an own-weight (185) set of 4.  I am in better bench shape than when I had tried it before, but I still was stuck on 23 for the first try.  Then I dropped to 14, then 12, then 11.  I guess my endurance strength  is not that great given the huge drop between the first and second sets.
> 
> I was also hoping to up the 23 I did before when I just started working on my bench, but no deal.



You realize you lifted over 5 tons of weight during that session?  Pretty crazy huh?  Nice work.  185 x 23 is damn good.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

bonobo said:


> Nice post until you hit the condescending bit at the end.  Of course no one expects weightlifting to be linear. Somewhat trigometric (taking the limits of the body and the law of diminishing returns, for example) , possibly, but not linear.  And I, for one, was not assuming "illogical shit" about it.
> 
> I was asking about relationships between various weightlifting patterns.  And yes, I would assume that my 185 and 155 lb lifts would at least be different.  Why they weren't is what sparked my curiosity.



The bit at the end wasn't aimed at you, so im sorry if it came off that way. You seem like a good guy from the posts i've seen of yours 

It was more aimed at people who think they can do insane amounts of reps with a lighter weight, or insane weight for a 1RM, because they use some stupid formula they made up in their heads, lol. I think people rely on 1RM calculators way too much.


----------



## jimm (Feb 6, 2011)

last time i checked wich was a while ago id say about 15-20 body weight 155lb! theres alot of talk about this if some1 weight 220 but can only rep there bodyweight 5 times and i can bench my own 20 whos stronger? hmmm


----------



## bonobo (Feb 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The bit at the end wasn't aimed at you, so im sorry if it came off that way. You seem like a good guy from the posts i've seen of yours
> 
> It was more aimed at people who think they can do insane amounts of reps with a lighter weight, or insane weight for a 1RM, because they use some stupid formula they made up in their heads, lol. I think people rely on 1RM calculators way too much.



Sorry I took it that way.  

Peace out!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 9, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahah for some fat fuck who is over 300 pounds!!! NOT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!



well?  vids?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a fatty now at around 230, but my friend and I had a 225 competition to see which one of us could lift it the most times. I managed 18 times with absolutely shitty form after the 12th rep.


----------



## cshea2 (Feb 9, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahah for some fat fuck who is over 300 pounds!!! NOT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!



In the article, it said Allen got down to 11% bf when he benched 700. That's crazy. Top level athletes come in many different shapes and sizes...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> In the article, it said Allen got down to 11% bf when he benched 700. That's crazy. Top level athletes come in many different shapes and sizes...



This is one of the reasons i think Sam Byrd is a fucking machine, and totally goes against the stereotype of the fat powerlifter:






YouTube Video











The guy is in great shape, and got a 1000+ squat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> This is one of the reasons i think Sam Byrd is a fucking machine, and totally goes against the stereotype of the fat powerlifter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My legs are bigger than his. How the fuck can he lift that? His muscle fibers must be 3 times as dense as the average person.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> My legs are bigger than his. How the fuck can he lift that? His muscle fibers must be 3 times as dense as the average person.



I have no idea. He's insanely strong. He makes that look fairly easy. Have seen a vid of him doing 800 raw aswell :-S


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 9, 2011)

Can I just say that I absolutely hate the way powerlifters squat?  I'm not trying to take away from this guy's accomplishments.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Can I just say that I absolutely hate the way powerlifters squat?  I'm not trying to take away from this guy's accomplishments.



I squat the same way. I had far fewer injuries after switching to sumo.


----------



## cshea2 (Feb 9, 2011)

I kind of stray between the two. I love squatting all the way down, there's nothing like it. But , I also love how the low-bar hammers the post-chain and has such a great carryover to sports. I'm just going to keep doing high-bar squats with lot's of good mornings. 

My legs grow much more with the deep squats...


----------



## cshea2 (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW, I had no idea a guy that size could move that kinda weight... Awesome.


----------



## Hell (Feb 10, 2011)

I am going to do this test on monday. I will see how many times I can bench my own weight. 225lbs. Its gotta be over 10 reps.


----------



## MDR (Feb 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The bit at the end wasn't aimed at you, so im sorry if it came off that way. You seem like a good guy from the posts i've seen of yours
> 
> It was more aimed at people who think they can do insane amounts of reps with a lighter weight, or insane weight for a 1RM, because they use some stupid formula they made up in their heads, lol. I think people rely on 1RM calculators way too much.



Great post.  Like someone else mentioned, training for a high 1rm will not help you much with endurance lifting.  No real correlation between the two.  Powerlifting is entirely about putting up a high 1rm, not pressing your own body weight multiple times.


----------



## bonobo (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, crap!  

Since I hit my 300 lb goal on the 29th, I am somewhat aimless now, and with this thread, I have been curious about different weight combos/reps.  I did my body weight lift last week, then wondered about the 225 as in the NFL combine.  I am almost 53 and 185 lbs, but I figured that since I am lifting regularly, I would do better than many of the defensive backs, who maybe be quicker and younger than me, but of a same basic size.

I did a grand total of 12, which rates in the bottom of even the defensive backs.  They seem to average about 15 or 16.

Went from 12 to 7 to 6 to 6 for the next 3 sets.


----------



## jizwood125 (Feb 10, 2011)

About 20


----------



## Hell (Feb 15, 2011)

I did this last night. My weight is 225 and i flat benched 225 x 14 times. I think on a good day I could get a couple more. I was ok with that number.


----------



## MMAWannabe (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't tried in a long time. I got 27 the last time I tried, but my max has went up 40-50 lbs since then so I assume I could pull at least 30 off.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 15, 2011)

tinyfighter said:


> 145lbs 8-10 reps but could squat it 20 times easy




hahahahh You can squaet 145 20 times easy!!  No way bro!! 145 squats are fucking hardcore!!!!!


----------



## papaaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeh the around 145 guys there will win for sure. They always do. A lot of them look bigger then they actually are.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 15, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> BTW, I had no idea a guy that size could move that kinda weight... Awesome.


I think my spine would colapse just trying to unrack that shit!


----------



## Flathead (Feb 15, 2011)

MDR said:


> Great post. Like someone else mentioned, training for a high 1rm will not help you much with endurance lifting. No real correlation between the two. Powerlifting is entirely about putting up a high 1rm, not pressing your own body weight multiple times.


 
++1, as a full time PLer I can tell you that endurance has everything to do with these high rep range competitions. I did something like this awhile back & it was an eye opener.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 15, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahahahh You can squaet 145 20 times easy!! No way bro!! 145 squats are fucking hardcore!!!!!


 
i know you big guys think thats funny and i couldnt care less,im not a bodybuilder im a fighter and i only weigh 145lbs.

last night i benched a set of 26 reps at 145lbs so in my eyes my strenth isnt bad,alot of my training is for conditioning and endurance.

for 1 rep max i expect i could go heavier but it wont help me when im rolling with a heavier,more skiller grappelier for 20 minuites.

il get my coat...................................


----------



## mr intensity (Feb 15, 2011)

i am 235, however i did 225 x 34 reps once,


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude did 225lbs for 49 reps at the most recent NFL combine.


----------



## antiage (Feb 28, 2011)

im 180 lbs, and i usually rep 225 10-12 times on the flat bench so im going to say about 25 reps at 180.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Feb 28, 2011)

170lbs probably 10-20 times. It's been awhile since I've lifted though making this closer to 10.


----------



## MDR (Feb 28, 2011)

Kid from Oregon State just broke the NFL combine record with 49 (benching 225LBS).  Now that's impressive!


----------



## antiage (Mar 1, 2011)

gazhole on #52 said post the vid or it didnt happen. i like this idea so, when i do chest and bi's in another day or two im going to post my 180 lbs for 25 reps!   thats right backing up my big mouth comes natural and i would like to see some of these "inernet lifters" follow suit (lolz)


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 1, 2011)

MDR said:


> Kid from Oregon State just broke the NFL combine record with 49 (benching 225LBS).  Now that's impressive!



I thought the record was 51.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 1, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I thought the record was 51.



51...hahah what a joke...for an NFL player is horrible! i guess NFL strength isnt a big deal cuz that IS a joke


----------



## bbozak20 (Mar 1, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I would love to see a vid of these guys who say 40+.  But that will never happen.  If I remember correctly the record for 225lbs was 44 times or so in the NFL.  Some 300lb + Offensive lineman. That is just the NFL not the world.  Still a good crop of strongmen.



Nope the record is 49 reps and it was done this year a couple weeks ago. A defensive end 6'-1" 310 and he almost got 50 just couldn't lock it out. Just saying.. I'm 265 and can get it only 10-12x....


----------



## MDR (Mar 1, 2011)

bbozak20 said:


> Nope the record is 49 reps and it was done this year a couple weeks ago. A defensive end 6'-1" 310 and he almost got 50 just couldn't lock it out. Just saying.. I'm 265 and can get it only 10-12x....



Combine started on the 24th of Feb and ends today (March 1).  Kid broke the old record by one.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow 40+ times for your own body weight is amazing. Back in high school when I was at my strongest I was bench pressing twice my weight and I only did my own weight like 20 times. Someone doing their own weight 40 times must have some super strength!


----------



## bonobo (Mar 4, 2011)

bbozak20 said:


> Nope the record is 49 reps and it was done this year a couple weeks ago. A defensive end 6'-1" 310 and he almost got 50 just couldn't lock it out. Just saying.. I'm 265 and can get it only 10-12x....



The vid was cool.  At about 20, someone can be heard saying "We've got a live one!"  He pumped out maybe 40 without pause, then made it up to 49.  Not a huge guy, NFL-wise, though.  I would not have guessed him for 49 if I saw him in the gym.

Of course, I just tried it again this weekend.  Let's just say I wasn't quite in his league and leave it at that.


----------



## ty2090 (Mar 4, 2011)

woah. I'm fucked. I lift 40 pound dumb bells. Guess my work is cut out for me.


----------



## bigrene (Mar 4, 2011)

I weigh 210 right now just got back on so kinda weak 210x14


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 13, 2011)

bigrene said:


> I weigh 210 right now just got back on so kinda weak 210x14




210X14 isn't that bad... i mean i only did 275X15/315X8/350X4 

youll be there in a few months


----------



## Phineas (Mar 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 210X14 isn't that bad... i mean i only did 275X15/315X8/350X4
> 
> youll be there in a few months



Alright, this is getting fucking retarded...

NFL stars are strong as fuck, and benching 225 for anything over a few reps..hell even for one rep is better than the majority of people can do...anyone in this bracket pat yourself on the back.

If you can bench more than your bodyweight for one or more reps pat yourself on the back. It's an accomplishment.

Other than that, who gives a fuck. Lift for yourself. Make yourself proud.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 13, 2011)

160lb a lot!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 14, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 210X14 isn't that bad... i mean i only did 275X15/315X8/350X4
> 
> youll be there in a few months



Nobody will ever take you seriously on here until you post a vid.  Just saying.  You can still spew all you want.  You'll probably say "I don't care".  That's fine.  Just remember.  You are currently the biggest joke on this board.  You are the next jungle juice.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 14, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Nobody will ever take you seriously on here until you post a vid. Just saying. You can still spew all you want. You'll probably say "I don't care". That's fine. Just remember. You are currently the biggest joke on this board. You are the next jungle juice.


----------



## unclem (Mar 14, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Alright, this is getting fucking retarded...
> 
> NFL stars are strong as fuck, and benching 225 for anything over a few reps..hell even for one rep is better than the majority of people can do...anyone in this bracket pat yourself on the back.
> 
> ...


 
 i agree with this post 100% and i think the poster knows alot about anything bbing so my best now with 6 months off ,and bw of 245 is, and, 2nd cycle around lifting is 16. my pr in bench is at 305lb bweight is lower 500s with a shirt.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 14, 2011)

bbozak20 said:


> Nope the record is 49 reps and it was done this year a couple weeks ago. A defensive end 6'-1" 310 and he almost got 50 just couldn't lock it out. Just saying.. I'm 265 and can get it only 10-12x....



Found this:

The record for bench press at the NFL combine is 51 reps of 225lbs, set by Justin Ernest, (DT), of Eastern Kentucky in 1999.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 14, 2011)

225 12-18 last time but i can 325 5 or six. and thats honest you full of shit fucks! just cause you can do 100 pounds over your body that doesnt mean you can do your body 25 to 50 times come on fellas its getting deep. post vids


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 14, 2011)

i just looked at the poll and ret was in the 40+. i call bullshit and ill put a thousand on it!


----------



## antiage (Mar 14, 2011)

so i had a test to study for last week which has delayed my post but dont worry about it, i was in the gym today and i loaded 180 on the bench and guess what,  yeah i did it 25 times, so no worries im posting that shit tomorrow.


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 14, 2011)

I weigh 215 and lifted 225x26 times.. after doing 225x10 275x8 315x8 330x4 so I would think between 30 to 40 times..


----------



## bonobo (Mar 15, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Alright, this is getting fucking retarded...
> 
> NFL stars are strong as fuck, and benching 225 for anything over a few reps..hell even for one rep is better than the majority of people can do...anyone in this bracket pat yourself on the back.
> 
> ...



In theory, you are right on.  But most of us are competitive in nature, and I think we well wonder how well we match up with others.  I am vain enough to get a chuckle when I lift in Thailand, and 99% of the guys here lift far less than me.  (I think I have only seen three guys lift more than me in the last three years.)  

On the other hand, I get my hubris commeupance when I get back to the US and lift in a Marine Corps gym.  Heck I even went to a gym in Spartanburg SC in November and watched a big guy bench 205 10 times with what looked to be effort, and I patted myself on the shoulder for "beating" him...until he loaded up 335 and did another 10.

SOmeone else is always going to be stronger, and while you should lift for yourself, it is always interesting to me to see what others can do and gauge myself.  (Although I frankly don't believe some of the claims here.)


----------



## bonobo (Mar 15, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> 225 12-18 last time but i can 325 5 or six. and thats honest you full of shit fucks! just cause you can do 100 pounds over your body that doesnt mean you can do your body 25 to 50 times come on fellas its getting deep. post vids



As far as vids, I haven't claimed nor can I lift any huge amount, so I never took a vid.  I have a photo of my PR 300 pounds done in January, and I could take a vid of my bw of 185 X 23, but I don't think anyone is overly impressed with that.

I understand your sentiment (and agree with it), but as I am a so-so lifter amongst gym rats, nothing I have lifted is exemplary enough to need proof.  

For some of the claims here, though, I would want a vid before I believed them.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 15, 2011)

I did 275 10 times tonight.  Wasn't really planning on it, just burning some out at the end of my work.   saw this thread and figured I'd throw it in there.  I'm 258 right now and cutting.  Coming off of a decently carbed weekend. The next two weeks will be weakening though.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 15, 2011)

im the same.I cant really bench anymore due to shoulder injuries. but i used to do 35 reps @225 15-18 reps @ 275lb 12-15reps @ 315lb 3-6 reps @ 365lb 1-2 reps @ 405lb when i weighed around 210lb a few years ago.  that prob 1 of the reasons why i have shoulder problems.


----------



## antiage (Mar 15, 2011)

so i got this video ready to post but i have to have more posts to be able to post a video or a link.  so when i get more posts i will come back and post my video of 180 lbs for 25 reps.


----------



## antiage (Mar 15, 2011)

i guess you can search for it on youtube.  its gym session for youtube dot wmv.  got that,  okay, ive backed up my claim.  now its time for me to get serious in the gym, ive been 180 lbs for long enough.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2011)

^




YouTube Video


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Mar 16, 2011)

i am 270lbs and can do 275 for 6 reps.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 16, 2011)

Never tried this. I don't usually try to shoot for more than 12 reps on heavy compound movements, except on my last set after all my heavy straight sets. I usually do 185 on that though.

I weigh 225 and I got 315 for 9 on monday, so by some of your logic I would get 225 at least 50 times...but I can't imagine pushing more than 20.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

Not as many as I should be able to : (

No idea tho, im around 200ish and ive never attempted it. Never been a strong bencher anyways so i wouldnt know where to guess.


----------



## antiage (Mar 16, 2011)

i can bench my own weight 25 times!


----------



## antiage (Mar 16, 2011)

hey, i can push my own weight up 25 times.


----------



## antiage (Mar 16, 2011)

yo check this video i prove my words with a video. i weight myself and then knock out 25 reps!


----------



## antiage (Mar 16, 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZPM2QDaj_0g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## antiage (Mar 16, 2011)

by the way i know this isnt a huge accomplishment,  but i said i would post the vid so there ya go.  also i havent seen any vids on here showing bench press. just sayin.  

YouTube - gym session for youtube.wmv


----------



## Spunout (Mar 16, 2011)

195lbs 18 reps...


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strait-up proof!!!!!

 I might have to do this when I get enough post to do anything on this forum.


----------



## bonobo (Mar 16, 2011)

Twister Mixer said:


> Strait-up proof!!!!!
> 
> I might have to do this when I get enough post to do anything on this forum.



You backed it up.  Good on you.


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

16 reps


----------

